

How Craig Newmark handles customer service - trustfundbaby
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2730-sitting-next-to-craig-newmark-while-waiting

======
zafka
This is a great example of "Don't stop doing what made you successful"

While I am sure this activity can be delegated, it warms my heart to see Craig
still taking care of business.

